# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Gurbetçi Türkler >  Almanya'daki Türk izleri

## bozok

*Almanya'daki Türk izleri ilk kez ekrana geliyor*


*Sadık üZCAN* 
*[email protected]* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 13/02/2009* 



Merhaba sevgili okuyucular. Bu hafta yine birbirinden güzel harika filmler gösterime giriyor. Filmlerden önce Türklerin Almanya’daki köklerinin izini süren iddialı belgeselin TRT’de yayınlanacağını sizlere müjdelemek istiyorum. Unutulan gerçeklerin aydınlatıldığı belgeselde izleyenleri şoke edecek bilgi ve belgeler ilk kez ekranlara gelecek.* 14. Yüzyıldan bu yana Alman toprakları üzerinde yaşayan Türklerin hikayelerini ve tarihe bıraktıkları izlerini konu alan belgesel,* geçtiğimiz hafta* ’Alman toplumuna uyum konusunda en başarısız topluluk’* olduğu açıklanan Türklerin entegrasyonu konusunda Almanların tarihi hatalarını ortaya çıkarıyor. üekimleri Avusturya ve Almanya’da iki ay süren ve çok sayıda Alman bilim adamının katkısıyla hazırlanan* “Almanya’da Türk İzleri”* adlı belgesel TRT1’de yayınlanacak. *Tarihçi Latif üelik*’in danışmanlık yaptığı ve araştırmacı *Dr. Rıdvan şentürk’*ün metin yazarlığını üstlendiği belgeselin yönetmenliğini Turgut Söğüt, müziklerini de *Gökmen ürün* yaptı. Almanya’da Türk İzleri belgeseli altı bölümden oluşuyor. 

Gelelim haftanın filmlerine; “Gelinlerin Savaşı” Gary Winick yönetti Kate Hudson, Anne Hathaway, oynadı. “Sevgililer Günü Katliamı” Patrick Lussier yönetti Jensen Ackles, Jaime King, rol aldı. “Recep İvedik 2” Togan Gökbakar yönetti şahan Gökbakar, Gülsen üzbakan, oynadı. Bu haftalık da bu kadar. Haftaya yeni filmlerde buluşmak üzere iyi haftalar, iyi seyirler.





...

----------

